# catfish-30gallon



## catfish212 (Jan 3, 2006)

what kind of catfish would be good for a 30gallon tank?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

some -any- cories will do some good, or otocinclus will help as long as there is vegetable matter or algae to feed them. you could have a bristlenose pleco.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Some thoughts could be: Royal Farlowella Cat, any type of cory cats, oto's, gold algae eaters, chinesse algae eaters, and Loricaria Cat. Not really a catfish but a bushy nose pleco could go in there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Go with the cories :-D


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

> Some thoughts could be: Royal Farlowella Cat, any type of cory cats, oto's, gold algae eaters, chinesse algae eaters, and Loricaria Cat. Not really a catfish but a bushy nose pleco could go in there.


Do you homework dude---

1. What the heck is a gold algae eater?????
2. CAE is a cyprinid not a cat and doesn't belong in a 30 gal.
3. Plecos are catfish!!!!!

Would need to know what else is in that 30 before I would consider suggesting anything.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories would be good if you want bottom dwelling fish, if you want Algae eater then you would probably want a bristle, bushy nose or other small pleco. Possibly otos


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What will be your water temps and other occupants? Will it be planted, what kind of furniture for the fish will you put in it? Do you want the cat for algae or bottom clean up or for looks?
Here some options:
2 barbatus corys (cold water tank), 5 pygmy corys, 3 otos (do better with real plants), 1 bristlenose (needs driftwood), 1 rubberlip, or 2 clown plecos (need driftwood), 1 butterfly pleco (L168 or 52), 1 candy stripe pleco, 2 Peruvian panthers (L174-primarily meat eater) or 2 zebra plecos (L46, also prefer meaty foods, if you can find and afford them)
There are plenty of choices out there, but it depends on your individual set up what would work the best.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Maybe some sort of bumblebee cat?

Just make sure you know what kind it is because there are many types, some get 4 inches while one type gets over 8.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

This thread may be a waste of time folks... Catfish is not responding!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't worry they'll be back...they always come back...lol

WE shouldn't just stop because they haven't responded for a bit.

Although it would be better if they actually came on and told us what they think lol.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If not, it may help someone else reading it. I sure learned a lot just reading different replies even if at the time they did not really concern me.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> If not, it may help someone else reading it. I sure learned a lot just reading different replies even if at the time they did not really concern me.


I'm taking notes here. I've always wanted just a regular looking catfish like you'd catch out in the lakes. With the long tentacles and it actually swims around the bottom instead of sitting still like cories.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep I agree.

lol c'mon catfish hop on!


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

I too benefit from other people's posted questions as much as, sometimes even more than my own posts! And in regaurds to the post about the "Gold Algae Eater" they are just another color (albino maybe?) of Chinese Algae Eater... which are cool but most people regret choosing them eventually (IMO).


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

CAE's get pretty big...like near 12 inches. They also get aggressive with age and more carnivorous. I had a smallish one (about 4 inches) try to suck the slime coat off 2 danios before and they eventually died from the wounds. Not a cool fish to keep IMO. They are extremely abundant and cheap in my area, so no wonder alot of people get them. I agree with Caitlin though, alot of people regret getting them. I did.


----------

